# Feather Foots



## chrisbirm (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi All
I have two types of performing rollers. Birminghams and baldy feather foots. I have been told by those that have Birminghams that the featherfoots are a lesser breed and to get rid of them and just stick to the one breed. I do find the featherfoots to be good looking birds and they tend to be either 'really good and deep' tumblers or pretty average. Just wondering what the general feeling out there was about baldy featherfoots as performing birds?

Chris


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

only one way to fine out; fly them.

I have see almost all kinds of roller roll real well except for yellows, white bars, opal, and those color birds. they don't roll.

Muffs roll well too if they were bred to roll.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The Jaconette strain was known for having feathered legs.


----------

